# Help With All Nighter "Big Moe"



## LandscaperSean (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, first time here and went through a bunch of posts but need some help...

I've been clearing out a huge lot for the past week (Hoarders needs to be filming at this house) and I stumble across an All Nighter "Big Moe" wood stove. Now, it's in decent condition, everything works fine. It was under a tarp but for how long no one knows. I have been doing research all weekend, trying to find some place to sell this huge stove. I've tried antique shops, decorating shops, and fireplace stores but either no one knows what I'm talking about or just aren't interested in such an enormous piece. Around where I live people go for that rustic look, etc but this item is just too heavy, I suppose. 

Half his lot is scrap metal the other half is trash and rotted wood. I would absolutely hate to bring this stove to the scrap yard. It is just too nice to toss it in a pile. So, are there places throughout the country that buy these ( or similar ones)?? I'd also like to know an honest and general price range for it. 

Also, I found another wood burner on the lot although it doesn't have a top covering it but the rest seems in tact. It is stuck in this tight spot at the moment so I need to finish pulling it out tomorrow but would possibly like to get rid of that too instead of tossing it in a scrap pile. 

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jags (Apr 8, 2013)

More and more people are getting informed about stoves.  Those old beasts were built like a battleship, but hugely inefficient.  They simply don't have the following that they once had.  I am not saying that there isn't a market, there is, but most that are in the "know" will walk away.

Have you considered craigslist?


----------



## WeldrDave (Apr 8, 2013)

Jags said:


> More and more people are getting informed about stoves. Those old beasts were built like a battleship, but hugely inefficient.​


 


LandscaperSean said:


> I'd also like to know an honest and general price range for it.​


 I know "very little" about the stove other from what I have read, and If only seen 1 up close. Jags hit the nail on the head  But I have seen them go for as little as $150 in a flea shop and someone recently on the forums saw one for $1100. They have some nostalgia behind them thats about it. Wait long enough, advertise it and I'm sure someome will come along and want it for a garage or such, "I wouldn't scrap it"....  Good luck!


----------



## Scols (Apr 12, 2013)

Sean, try listing it on Bonac Yard Sale on Facebook. I see stoves on their all the time,and they dont stay listed for very long. With the Hamptons surcharge people have to pay out here many would be happy for an inexpensive reliable stove. Even if it will go through six cords per winter. I would ask $500 and negotiate from there.


----------



## fox9988 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cleaned up with a $10 paint job, it would bring $500 on craigslist in my area.


----------



## WeldrDave (Apr 13, 2013)

fox9988 said:


> Cleaned up with a $10 paint job, it would bring $500 on craigslist in my area.


I agree Fox, I'm very partial to the old Fishers, but from what I have heard they were not a bad stove either. They were around with the kodiak's and some of the steel burners of the day, "my opinion" someone will get joy from the old girl, will he get $500 for it well, the story continues......
About a year ago, I was at a flea market in southern Jersey here,  A man had one "BIG MOE" with a tag on it $250, a big red line through it down to $150.  The stove wasn't in bad shape but when I asked him why he reduced the price he said, "QUOTE"  no one wants to move the FKN thing.
I must say, It was a Beast as jags put it  I hope some of the old stoves still make it and are used, but if not I pray they become a steel building, or a John Deere, and not a foreign car!


----------



## mike van (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought one of these Moe's some 15 years ago, for a few hundred.  Use it all winter in the farm house.  Someone will pay some good money for ir, don't scrap it!


----------

